

NFC Task Launcher Maker Tagstand Partners With T-Mobile, Other Carriers and OEMs - kul
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/05/nfc-task-launcher-app-maker-tagstand-partners-with-t-mobile-on-tap-tag-app-plus-other-carriers-and-oems/

======
pm90
I wish there would be more NFC enabled devices: I think its a really nifty way
to initiate contact between electronics. I see a future where one device, most
likely the cellphone, will be the 'remote' for all other household devices.
Tagstand sounds promising, but I would also prefer the app to be as invisible
as possible, once the functions are defined/set.

In my case, I use my N9 to turn on and connect to my Nokia Play 360
speakers[0] by just tapping it. It's really cool and I'm surprised the novelty
of it hasn't worn off even after a year of use.

[0]: [http://www.amazon.com/Nokia-Play-Bluetooth-Speaker-
Black/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Nokia-Play-Bluetooth-Speaker-
Black/dp/B0074F5DMO)

~~~
mpclark
I feel like I spend my life saying this: "Hang on, don't worry, it's coming."

NFC is taking time because there are so many stakeholders, there is hardware
involved, and the value chain is not straightforward.

That said, Sony is going big on putting NFC into consumer electronics; they
made quite a splash about it at CES [0]. I heard earlier that they're talking
about 50 new NFC-enabled products in the near future.

There is also a lot more in the wings, as the phones are now getting out there
and into the hands of a desirable demographic group.

[0]: [http://www.nfcworld.com/2013/01/08/321784/sony-pushes-nfc-
at...](http://www.nfcworld.com/2013/01/08/321784/sony-pushes-nfc-at-ces-with-
one-touch-mobile-phones-tvs-headsets-speakers-and-more/)

------
thetrumanshow
I worked at a big company with a large warehousing infrastructure, and
developed mobile apps to help them work their inventory: cycle-counting,
checkin/checkout, etc. They were primarily using barcoding (Motorolla
MC9090's, just like the WalMart scanners), because our RFID tags were
generally unreliable for most inventory applications.

RFID/NFC just never made it that big in the inventory space.

Programmable "Actions" seem much cooler and bring out the imaginative hacker
in me, just like ifttt. But, I'm lacking vision here. Does anyone have a link
to a kick-ass example of someone using TagStand?

~~~
kul
A bunch of our users put up use cases here:
[https://plus.google.com/102023090624091726129/posts/4qBJBvby...](https://plus.google.com/102023090624091726129/posts/4qBJBvby5Su)

~~~
thetrumanshow
Thanks Kulveer. Curious if you're going to have a services directory for
people who complete clever integrations with your product?

Boxcar did this, we were a part. Great experience. Would love to do something
like that again. <http://boxcar.io/provider_list>

------
nohuck13
NFC = Near Field Communication
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Near_field_communication>

Maybe I'm behind the curve on this one :)

------
anandkulkarni
Wow, this is a huge partnership. Opens up a massive range of end-user
possibilities. Very exciting; can't wait to play with this myself.

